# Stuffed animal as practice?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think so. Golden coats are all slightly different in texture and density. I have one that has a super heavy coat and one that has a very light wavy coat with almost no undercoat. Brushing is important and many people, unless you are showing, don't do much trimming. Maybe a little on the feet and ears. You can see videos on YouTube or find a book on Golden grooming.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Id just practise on your pup!  Lol That's what ive been doing with Joey.. I haven't started trimming the 'important' things but I do trim his paws, hocks, tail (shape it) once I get proper thinning shears i'll be doing ears and stuff.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't have to take a golden in to be professionally groomed as long as you keep it up yourself. They should be brushed at least once a week. Or several times a day around this time of the year (they always find the burr bushes). 

Your vet can show you how to trim the ears so as to prevent ear infections and matts. 

If you want to start getting practice now, volunteer at the nearest shelter or humane society. They ALWAYS need people coming in and socializing with the dogs and brushing them out and giving them individual attention.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think you'd be likely to find an "untrimmed" stuffed golden to be able to practice on. Imagine if they tried to sell stuffed goldens with fuzzy feet LOL


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think all of your dogs have beautiful coats! Are they heavy shedders? I really need some help with stuff about their coat/shedding. If you have time can you check out one of my other posts.
Here is the link
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/120834-supplements-puppies.html


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

you can practice on your pup ... remember its fur it grows 

OR BETTER YET 

You can come to my house and practice on my 8 (not the hound) shaggy dogs .... who are desperately in need of even practice grooming!!!!!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I think you live a little too far away... LOL 
(in China at the moment, Cant wait to leave...)


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah yeah excuses excuses !!!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL!

Am I crazy or does stuffed animal fuzz grow back? I was doing a little snipping on a polar bear and every time I go over the same place its fuzzier than ever!


----------

